

SPJ Letter Urges President Obama to be More Transparent - wikiburner
http://www.spj.org/news.asp?ref=1253

======
datashovel
IMO, interviews are a very imprecise way of gathering "facts" about a story.
I'd be interested to hear some details about these stories where other kinds
of research wouldn't have been a better way to obtain the information
necessary for the story.

Imagine if US Government's policy was to simply allow any employee to
entertain media requests anytime. And let's not leave bloggers out either,
because they have rights too. How could we ever expect our government to get
anything accomplished if they're constantly barraged by media at all angles
all the time.

Though I believe the article is well intended, it seems to be way off base.

